
Compiler Explorer – now with side-by-side compiler comparison - mattgodbolt
http://gcc.godbolt.org/#g:!((g:!((g:!((h:codeEditor,i:(j:1,options:(colouriseAsm:%270%27,compileOnChange:%270%27),source:%27//+Compare+multiple+compilers+at+once%0A//+using+the+!%27%2B!%27+button.%0Aint+testFunction(int*+input,+int+length)+%7B%0A++int+sum+%3D+0%3B%0A++for+(int+i+%3D+0%3B+i+%3C+length%3B+%2B%2Bi)+%7B%0A++++sum+%2B%3D+input%5Bi%5D%3B%0A++%7D%0A++return+sum%3B%0A%7D%0A%27),l:%275%27,n:%271%27,o:%27C%2B%2B+source+%231%27,t:%270%27)),k:27.612542007477654,l:%274%27,n:%270%27,o:%27%27,s:0,t:%270%27),(g:!((h:compiler,i:(compiler:g62,filters:(b:%270%27,commentOnly:%270%27,directives:%270%27,intel:%270%27),options:%27-O2%27),l:%275%27,n:%270%27,o:%27%231+with+x86-64+gcc+6.2%27,t:%270%27)),k:26.189215099875707,l:%274%27,m:100,n:%270%27,o:%27%27,s:0,t:%270%27),(g:!((h:compiler,i:(compiler:icc17,filters:(b:%270%27,commentOnly:%270%27,directives:%270%27,intel:%270%27),options:%27-O2%27),l:%275%27,n:%270%27,o:%27%231+with+x86-64+icc+17%27,t:%270%27)),k:46.19824289264664,l:%274%27,n:%270%27,o:%27%27,s:0,t:%270%27)),l:%272%27,n:%270%27,o:%27%27,t:%270%27)),version:4
======
mattgodbolt
Coming soon too: a diff view between two versions. Visual Studio is also
coming soon, thanks to some help from Microsoft. The main holdback is the
windows part of everything...(isn't it always!)

~~~
jbb555
Awesome!

------
jbb555
It would be interesting to see visual c++ on there too, although I imagine
both the practical and licensing aspects make this too difficult

------
mdeaconu
I guess if you would add a Turbo theme, mr Jason Turner will be the most
happier person. :)) .. However it looks great as it is now. GG

~~~
lefticus
Turbo styled theme would be awesome

------
jbb555
Ooh nice, I like being able to compare two compilers or options

